# kdelibs4 problem with icui18n and others



## xwwu (May 21, 2013)

*N*eed friends' help:

*W*hen `portmaster -a` is at the point of kdelibs4:

...
	
	



```
[ 49%] Generating resourcewatcherconnectioninterface.cpp, resourcewatcherconnectioninterface.h
Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (Shared object "icui18n" not found, required by "qdbusxml2cpp")" 
[ 49%] Generating resourcewatchermanagerinterface.cpp, resourcewatchermanagerinterface.h
Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (Shared object "icui18n" not found, required by "qdbusxml2cpp")" 
[ 49%] Generating nie.h, nie.cpp
Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (Shared object "icui18n" not found, required by "onto2vocabularyclass")" 
Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
*** [nepomuk/nie.h] Error code 1
1 error
*** [nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/all] Error code 2
```
...

*W*hat's going on?

*T*hanks in advance!


----------



## acheron (May 21, 2013)

Have you read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20121218?


----------



## xwwu (May 22, 2013)

acheron said:
			
		

> Have you read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20121218?



Thanks! *B*ut:


```
===>>> Launching child to install x11-toolkits/qt33

===>>> Checking dependent ports >> x11-toolkits/qt33 (32/32)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33

	===>>> This port is marked DEPRECATED
	===>>> No upstream activity since 2008; unmaintained


	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for x11-toolkits/qt33 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pinentry-0.8.1_3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
```


----------

